# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Palomar" Returns to Library Shelves at New Mexico High School

## CBR News

Gilbert Hernandez's graphic novel Palomar will be available in the Rio Rancho (New Mexico) High School library when classes resume in the fall.


_Full article here._

----------

